# wire for ballasts



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 2 Hagen GLO ballasts that I need to lengthen the leads on. Theses are the ones: Hagen GLO T5 Electronic Flourescent Lighting System (2-54W)

I was wondering if anyone knew what wire I would need to do this? I plan to cut the wire near the end caps, strip the wire, add in the extension piece, put an end cap on each connection, then wrap the connection in electrical tape. If anyone has any suggestions on a better way, or a smarter way (I am not an electrician) to do this I would appreciate it.

I don't want to extend the plug because my ballasts are going to be mounted under my stand and I need the extra length on the leads for the bulbs.

Thanks


----------

